# Wys die Boogies



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Welkom Willie! Mooi versameling boe!! Bly om jou in die forums te leer ken.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bakgat versameling wat jy daar het Willie!

Welkom by Archery Talk!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Baaie mooi boe Wille,
jy moet my Afrikaans verskoen. Ek is met 'n Afrikaanse vrou getroud en ek kan dit vlot praat maar kry bitter min kans om dit te skryf (of Tik).
Ek skiet a bowtech constitution of 51# en sal a foto pos sodra ek my kamera kan vind!!

Ray


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

WillieN said:


> van Nelspruit


Dag Willie, het ons jou nog nie ontmoet nie? en as ons nie het nie, hoekom?:wink:....Ons het nou al 'n paar van die skuts in jou dorp ontmoet op kompetisies. Ry bietjie saam met hulle hier na ons toe. Ons het die naweek weer 'n 3-D en van hulle kom saam. Bly jy het aangesluit.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Nie die beste foto nie en verskoon die groepering (wil RERIG nie die nuwe pyle stukkend skiet nie), het net gou 'n foto gesnap met die nuwe N95 foon.

Wel hier is die Tribute.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Nie die beste foto nie en verskoon die groepering (wil RERIG nie die nuwe pyle stukkend skiet nie), het net gou 'n foto gesnap met die nuwe N95 foon.
> 
> Wel hier is die Tribute.:darkbeer:


Nice pyle.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hulle is nogal ougat. Easton Full Metal Jacket 300's, met 'n 125gr point en 28" totale pyl lengte kry ek 'n totale gewig van 521gr.


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

Dankie vir die verwelkoming, het gister 'n poging aangewend om foto's op te sit en agter gekom die kwaliteit is die probleem, en moes to by die huis die kwaliteit gaan aanpas en hoop ek kry dit nou reg....

Die foto, my eerste poging, na aanpassing wys my span boogies by die werks tafel. Het een Boog nie daar nie, want ek skiet met hom 'n SB XT (06)


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dit lyk of jy jou eie klein "pro-shop" het.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's mine...
Ross CR334 28" 70lbs




(next bow on it's way soon - 80lb Ross Cardiac)


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

*Nice Bow*, can see I am not the only one with this addiction, I travel a bit out the country and that stop me from doing a lot more than hitting spots in the back yard, and I do so want a 2/3D range closer to home..... something I have only tried once, and it was one expensive outing, never knew an arrow can blow-up if you hit a rock at 45 yards, nothing left to salvage....but at least it's a nice range and I will visit Madikelo at Barberton again.. Heard the one at Malelane is also nice, but distance and a Tollgate????

Regards from Nelspruit


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

za_boy said:


> Here's mine...
> Ross CR334 28" 70lbs
> 
> 
> ...


What is the "me-thing-ie" above your arrow rest to the back of your riser. Is it a torch of some sorts.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> What is the "me-thing-ie" above your arrow rest to the back of your riser. Is it a torch of some sorts.



It's a Anchor Sight, it takes the place of a peep. Here's the website...


http://archeryinnovations.com/

It's great!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

za_boy said:


> It's a Anchor Sight, it takes the place of a peep. Here's the website...
> 
> 
> http://archeryinnovations.com/
> ...


That is quite interesting. You don't perhaps know if you can shoot Bowhunter tournaments with it or does it lean over to the freestyle division.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I have this here at home, seems the same like the " No Peep ".
By tournaments this is not allowed ( IFAA ) rules.
For hunting with good light this is a fine tool.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

caracal said:


> I have this here at home, seems the same like the " No Peep ".
> By tournaments this is not allowed ( IFAA ) rules.
> For hunting with good light this is a fine tool.


Yes it's pretty much the same as the no-peep except it's easier to set up and has a larger diameter. I wouldn't know about using it in competition but as far as hunting goes, this is the way to go especially for low light conditions, it glows in the dark, but it works just as well with good light.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

za_boy said:


> Here's mine...
> Ross CR334 28" 70lbs
> 
> 
> ...


Those Ross bows sure are pretty za boy.
I am still sorry I ever sold mine 
Should have kept it for hunting.
That 80# cardiac is going to be one serious machine.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

za_boy said:


> Yes it's pretty much the same as the no-peep except it's easier to set up and has a larger diameter. I wouldn't know about using it in competition but as far as hunting goes, this is the way to go especially for low light conditions, it glows in the dark, but it works just as well with good light.


Next year I will change my style to release aid because the bow models in higher draw weight is much bigger than in the finger class. If I collect the tools for the new bow, a no peep or a anchor sight will be on the bow.


----------

